# Email notifications



## Pekwah1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

Recent new member here, I don't seem to be receiving any email notifications of replies to topics.
Have checked profile settings which seem to be correct, anything I'm doing wrong?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andy, Has been a prob for a while, some Email servers appear to be on a Blacklist.
I Haven't received PM pop ups or notifications for years.
Recent Post..

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1199529

Hoggy.


----------



## Pekwah1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ah ok, cheers hoggy, quite annoying!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I sent you a test email from the system at 5:08 pm which will have been sent to your registered email. Please check if it's gone to your spam folder. Sometimes spam filtering can suddenly start filtering when before it was allowing us through.

If you have email malware and virus checking these may wrongly be blocking our IP address: 174.36.49.240 - if you have control of this you could try allowing this address and our URL http://www.ttforum.co.uk also try adding bounce @ Vsobre.com and ttforum @ mail.com to your contacts (without the spaces) as this may help unblock. Some email providers block our emails as spam from a black list which can vary. If this is the case you can request their customer services to "white list" our IP address etc.


----------



## Pekwah1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well now I feel like a [email protected]!
Turns out I have been getting notifications and they're all in my junk folder!

Appreciate the help John!


----------

